# Having multiple jackets... required, unnecessary or a luxury?



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys.
Quick one.
So i have my regular insulated bonfire felix jacket which is great... but does feel a little bulky now and again, especially on warm days.

I've had my eye on a shell jacket, nothing special just a 32 shiloh gold jacket and it has suddenly dropped to like 30% RRP in the sales.

Do you guys have multiple jackets and if you do are you finding you only ever use on and neglect the other (hence unnecessary)?

I should mention, I have a 32 reppin pullover hoody I wear on bluebird days instead of a jacket atm.

Thanks! :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

EDIT: Oh, and i live in the UK so my jackets mainly see indoor freestyle slopes until the one-two trips away a year. Until I finally get round to doing a season (maybe this year ) anyway.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I own only one shell jacket and layers. Get yourself a really good shell, gore-tex, blah blah and then just layer under it. Imo shell and layers gives you all possibilities.

And in my super personal opinion depending on where you ride you don't even need a gore-tex shell or something crazy expensive. I just have a 686 shell, though it is their higher end line, which is no where near what gore is and I never have any issues with wet or wind, etc. Though maybe you ride somewhere where it does get super wet, etc.

In closing shells ftw!


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> I own only one shell jacket and layers. Get yourself a really good shell, gore-tex, blah blah and then just layer under it. Imo shell and layers gives you all possibilities.
> 
> And in my super personal opinion depending on where you ride you don't even need a gore-tex shell or something crazy expensive. I just have a 686 shell, though it is their higher end line, which is no where near what gore is and I never have any issues with wet or wind, etc. Though maybe you ride somewhere where it does get super wet, etc.
> 
> In closing shells ftw!


Thanks, that's what I'm starting to think too...
Unfortunately I splashed the cash on the bonfire Felix jacket at the start of the season and there's no way I can just stick that in a closet now 
Maybe I should hold fire on buying anymore, even though it's tempting. And then get a shell when this jacket wears out (or I can justify getting rid)


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Got 5 jackets of various weights/waterproofing

I find i do have a favourite, but i flip between the others dependant on weather etc, my favourite is a very colourful bright O'Neal jacket, but on wet and dirty days, this stays home, as dirt would be a major problem, and then i have a dark green/black O'Neal that comes out, when the spring comes, then i have a choice of 2 lightweight jackets, again dependant on weather...

I have not bought a new jacket for 3 years though, so i don't feel guilty, and style latest design is not important to me as much as functionality is...!!!

So have as many as you like, as long as you are happy what should it matter what others think...


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

Lots of gear.
Some for colder days and layering.
Some for wet days.
Some for when they are making snow.
Some for wind.
I layer and have different thicknesses for layers underneath and different 1 shell type jacket and two different regular jackets.
That"s me though I am in it all the time. 
A few things required for me on the jackets is Zip vents like that jacket has on the pits, a media pocket , stash pocket, and wind protection.(hence the need for zipper vents)

I do own a second shell type for really wet conditions but it is not snowboard specific. 

I have worked outside year round for years and have learned it is best to be as comfortable as possible at all times.

Besides being wet and cold to begin with, you will find that it tires you quicker and causes you to be less aware to your surroundings.
= more likely to fuck up. 

I like that shell and if needed one would consider it.
I prefer to blend in more and the brightness is a turnoff for me.
Not to sure about the wrist cuffs as i prefer to wear my gloves over the cuffs.

As you do not get out much a good shell would be ideal with extra layers in your car/locker for different temps and snow conditions. (workout on the slopes)
Be sure to keep plenty of extra layers in your car. 

As you are looking at the purchasing online I will say I have a few comments on that too.

If at all possible find a store to visit where you can try it on for fit (remember to add some room for layering) and to get a good look at the real construction.

If you like it then buy it online for the sale price.

Try and not use a clerk if you are not buying in the store as that is a big waste of their time.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Only one shell jacket, works fine for everything, get cold? wear a hoodie underneath


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> I own only one shell jacket and layers. Get yourself a really good shell, gore-tex, blah blah and then just layer under it. Imo shell and layers gives you all possibilities.


Exactly this.
Conditions can change DURING the day, not just day to day.
This setup gives maximum flexibility.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

right now i only have my insulated bonfire jacket. I dont usually ever wear much other than that. On a warm day i just rock a hoodie... its never really my torso that gets cold more like my hands and feet. I do see where having more than one could be beneficial.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have multiply jackets depending on conditions. Some thicker insulted ones and just shells.

I usually find that I like shells with tech shirt, and nano puff vest as my go to setup.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

One jacket and onion principle (layering) works best for me (thin jacket, shirt and thin base layer is sufficient while riding. I'll add a fleece if below -15°C, skip the shirt in spring).
I'm never cold _while_ riding, only during lunch break or aprés. Therefore the fleece is always in the backpack.


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

One jacket and onion principle (layering) works best for me (thin jacket, shirt and thin base layer is sufficient while riding. I'll add a fleece if below -15°C, skip the shirt in spring).
I'm never cold while riding, only during lunch break or aprés. Therefore the fleece is always in the backpack.

Where you ride the mountains give you a good enough workout to help keep you warm?
Are all the lifts enclosed?
And curious on how long it takes you to get to the bottom on a normal slope for a expert?
I have never been to the Alps, but have talked to a few that have.
You would probably be bored with the east coast American resorts real quick. 
New to the forum and trying to figure out how to get to your picture gallery.
The views must be extraordinary.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

One good down, one good shell, and one good minimally insulated gore tex snowboard jacket


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

2 shells...one light for warm and spring...h2o repellent and 1 heavy shell also h2o repellent for colder....then layer to temp or condtions....also my 2 pants and several mitts are that way. No insulation included it doesn't get that cold here.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Crankthat said:


> Where you ride the mountains give you a good enough workout to help keep you warm?
> Are all the lifts enclosed?
> And curious on how long it takes you to get to the bottom on a normal slope for a expert?
> I have never been to the Alps, but have talked to a few that have.
> ...


Honestly never cold while riding, although otherwise a normal "always cold hands" wmn. Mostly Bernese Oberland, and in spring Zermatt. First has mid sized resorts with 4500ft vert, second a big one with 7500ft vert. You'll get a good overview on resorts in the Alps here bergfex: Skigebiete Schweiz - Skiurlaub Schweiz - Skifahren

Lifts are mixed. Cable cars and some charlifts are covered (I assume that's meant with enclosed) but there are also uncovered chairlifts, T-bars, and tow ropes.

Duration "for an expert" is hard to guess, highly depends on how big/mixed the group is, how often you stop, and how crowded the runs are . I'm no expert, still slower than the buddies; but they tend to make more rests than I need, thus I guess the duration with and without me is about equal. Have only exact numbers of two occasions, where a 2800ft vert SC run took 11min, and a 3900ft vert groomer run on a rather empty day that took 10min. 
Rough average guess for my favourite groomer run (2800ft vert) is 10min with some stops to gather n gasp. Can be done in 5 if in a hurry (close to closing time).

I've no pic gallery but posted some over here https://www.snowboardingforum.com/western-europe/77290-easter-pow-alps.html


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I have different pants for different weather. one shell for warmer 30 ish days and one insulated for colder 10 ish days. I only have one insulated jacket which gets kinda hot on warmer days. I might grab something super bright just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Having only 1 jacket is for poor people. Don't be a poor person. Get as many outfits as your cc limit allows. Because for each jacket you also need a pair of pants.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Depends on your budget? I have a gore-tex shell as outer layer... then down puff jacket inside if it's really windy... I don't really like to ride in really wet days, , you get wet and visibility sucks, so I don't see the point in buying a waterproof shell, gloves and pants...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Used to have a bunch of different jackets and pants. But, I recently sold most of it off and only have 1 set of outerwear. That's all you really need.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Whiskey militia is the reason i have 3 jackets and pairs of pants - even though i am only a weekend rider.

Its good though, means i dont need to stress about drying off my gear between days, and i can let them air out if i got particularly hot/sweaty on one run. Plus its nice to switch up looks every so often.


----------



## snowblower565 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have only one jacket, a Volcom Tactic, and its pretty much all I need. If I'm working up a sweat building a kicker, there are venting options that let me cool down, but if I'm cruising around and its 10 degrees out, a base layer, a fleece, and my jacket keep me warm.

If you ride a variety of things just get one jacket with a few features like venting, adjustable hood, pow skirt, ect.


----------

